# MV Antiquity and MV Arduity



## Flying Vicar (May 13, 2007)

I'm doing some research on my grandfather's wartime record and woudl love to hear from anyone who has any details about two ships in particular: The Antiquity (mined off Great Yarmouth in May 1942) and the Antiquity where he took part in the support of the D-Day campaign. However he also sailed on arduity, spirality, activity and aptity. His name was Harold Laurence Hutchinson (Laurie to everyone who knew him). Many thanks.

Nick


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Please find for Ardurity

Tedson 959 193 34 39 1946 Coastal Tanker. MOWT completed as - 
1946 ARDUITY, F.T.Everard & Sons Ltd, London. 
1956 Rebuilt to 233.9ft, 1,159 g.t. 
1969 BELA, Felisberto Valente de Almeida, Portugal 
1970 ARIEX, River service only. 
1979 Deleted from Lloyds Register.


----------



## Flying Vicar (May 13, 2007)

Thank you, where woudl I go to find out some of the routes it woudl have sailed - or perhaps even a crew list - do such things exist?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

You could always try calling the owners of the Vessel FT Everards in London they have always been helpfull in the past for information. I have deleted your second thread as both are very similar and you will get more chance on one with other members.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Nick
In regard to the loss of the Antiquity I am aware that Everard's did hold photostat copies of the depositions the surviving crew members had to make after their ship had been lost during the Second World War. I was shown them by Miss Ethel and it is possible the Antiquity was amongst them. Might be well worth while contacting the Company.
Regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------

